# Tired of dragging a 3 blade anchor



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

I have come across a smoking deal on an H-5BB380 feathering Autoprop. 
I understand the performance advantages to having one but I have found little on dependability of these props.
I am a "keep it simple" kind of guy, but there are a lot of moving parts on this thing.
Does anybody have any long term experience with these props? Problems, issues, maintinance, etc?

Peter


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Dog Ship said:


> I have come across a smoking deal on an H-5BB380 feathering Autoprop.
> I understand the performance advantages to having one but I have found little on dependability of these props.
> I am a "keep it simple" kind of guy, but there are a lot of moving parts on this thing.
> Does anybody have any long term experience with these props? Problems, issues, maintinance, etc?
> ...


I have a few customers with them. They are well built, but, would not be my first choice. If you take it apart and re-lube yearly they can be good for a while. Be aware that they can tend to overload an engine and not allow it to attain max rated RPM. One customer went round and round with them on this and they refused to do anything to help him. He removed it because his engine was under warranty and the manufacturer insisted that his engine be able to hit max rated RPM. He went with a Max Prop that had an adjustable pitch so as not to void his warranty.

If you buy one be sure the manufacturer will stand behind their sizing. Until then just let your prop freewheel, if your gear box will allow it..


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

It's funny that you mention the sizing and over loading.
I have been in touch with the manufacturer about this exact situation. 
They have been very helpful, but they have asked me to return it to England or AB Marine so it can be re-pitched for 120 GBP's, plus shipping.
The rep in England "felt" that it would run light given my engine/gearbox combo. A Yanmar 3GM30F/2.21:1 gearbox in a C&C 32.
There website recommends this prop with this combination so, go figure.
They do seem to be very well built. Large bosses and bearings, some very well done machining and a over-all simple design. It just has so many moving parts when compared to a folding or fix blade prop.
I am curious as to why you would not chose one, Maine Sail?

Peter


----------

